# Looking for advice on agencies - central scotland



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi all,
DH & I have been discussing adoption again. We did go to a info night with Glasgow City Council earlier this year, but we were the only ones considering adoption (rest were interested in fostering) and found some of what they said a little bleak. As they are a large council they did say that children are left in damaging environments for too long due to lack of staff/support as well as the legal issues to remove the children.  
So we were looking at what agency peeps chose and the reasons for choosing. Any stories would be helpful for us to know about options in this area - we live in Lanarkshire.
Love Cera x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi

Sorry you had a discouraging info night.  They tend to be very negative, so those who aren't really committed are put off.  Sad, but true!  Was it the 0-2 adoption team info night, or the 3plus?  I think the 3plus would have foster carers at it, but the younger one doesn't.  

We adopted through The West of Scotland Baby Adoption Service (AKA "Glasgow" though covers 11 LA's, Glasgow do the admin for it.) It is I think the only baby adoption team in the UK.  They only place children 0-2, or slightly older in the case of siblings.

I highly highly to the point of total highlyness (too much diet coke today) recommend going with Glasgow 0-2 team.  The criteria is on the council website if you haven't seen it already. 

We have adopted twice - our first was 16 months and second 13 months. It took us 2 years to the day from first phonecall to Cookie moving in.  The first time we adopted we lived in Glasgow which made things a bit easier, the 2nd time we had moved to another LA within the consortium but it was still a good experience.

All children who are adopted will come with some kind of issues (for example they will all have suffered loss when leaving their foster carers). Children I believe are left in FC or with BP's for too long, but that's not an issue only in Glasgow, it's everywhere. 

If there's anything specific you'd like to know, just ask.  There are a few from Scotland on this site including people who have used voluntary agencies so they will no doubt reply too.

Bx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks Boggy
at the time of the info night I don't think it was West of Scotland but we werelooking for info on criteria etc other than just from the website. I had tried to speak to a sw beforehand to ask some Qs and make sure it was the right session but they told us to come along. Then the SW there said maybe we should have been invited to an adopters night. 
I've always been pretty sure of adoption - knowing sone families who adopted when I was growing up. And altho I don't have a great desire to give birth, I did want to raise a child from <1yr if poss. Also some people had made me doubt if I would ever "miss" not being pregnant and thus DH & I decide to spend 1 last year on tx. So one last tx in Q1 next yr then we want to start discussing options with LA's. I know HS won't start until at least 6months after tx has ended but is there anything that could help - I.e I've been thinking of trying to volunteer with a friends nursery on sat am's (still work FT)?


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya

It does sound like you were invited to the wrong info night.  There were 25 couples at ours, all hoping to adopt.  

I had a feeling before we even started TTC that we would adopt, then after TTC for 2 years basic tests at the GP's told us we would need treatment, but even then would have a slim chance of success.  We got out results on the Friday and started the adoption process on the Monday.  Glasgow don't really have a 6 month rule, but time is needed to grieve.  The wheels of SW are slow, so I had space to grieve during the process, but I certainly wouldn't recommend it, I was one messed up person for a long time!  A turning point for me was when I realised I wanted a family, not a pregnancy.  Even last week when my SIL announced she was pregnant I cried - the pain never leaves, you just learn to live with it a bit more.

If I could go back, I now doubt I'd change a thing.  Our children are perfect for us.  

Getting as much experience with children will be a big advantage once you reach HS.  Also read as much as you can about adoption.

Bx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thx B
your words are very encouraging   
love Cera x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya cera

  we too adopted from the same agency as boggy - hi boggy   - and we could also recommend them.  we had a diff LA who dealt with us than Glasgow.  we have recently bought our 2 daughters home just last week and its fantastic! again like boggy, we had the final no for us to have our own birth child and then the following day got in touch with glasgow. again, we didnt have the 6 month wait some agencys have. social services just have to make sure that you are ready to move forward etc.  

please feel free to ask any questions or PM me if you like.

good luck and lots of love x x x x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thx Calmly
congrats on ur match - I can see that ur little girls should be with you soon 
C x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

I live in East Scotland and we adopted through a voluntary organisation - St Andrew's Children. The main agency here is Scottish Adoption but we didn't 'click' with them at all so went to St Andrews for info and then for approval etc.  We have found them superb - great prep, homestudy and fantastic post adoption support too.  I highly (like boggy)recommend looking at St Andrews if you are in their area.

Wishing you every blessing on your adoption journey.

Magenta x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thank Magneta
I did look at St Andrews website earlier in the year and from the brief convo I found them to be very good but they only cover to west lothian. They suggested another  agency (can't remember the name at the mo) but they never replied to my query.
Thanks again for responding
Cx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi there,

just read here and am trying not to loose this thread - thanks for all the info here!



Anne


----------



## DennyS (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Cera

We too, have travelled our adoption journey thus far through the West of Scotland Constortium.  We live in another LA but we went through Glasgow for 0-2 babies.  I could not recommend Glasgow and our LA high enough.  They do a fantastic job and our DS was placed with us six months ago at the age of 2.  He is a joy and we feel like a perfect family.  When we went to the information meeting there must have been about 30 couples, all wanting to adopt, and yes, it was very 'doom and gloom', which I think it needs to be as you need to be so dedicated to get through the process.  

I wanted to wish you the best of luck in the world.

With love.

Dee x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks Dee


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry to butt in again- can I just ask whether there is a parent age limit for children 0-2? See my signature - I am ancient ...

C A


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya annes

just checked the glasgow website and this is what it states - 

The criteria for adopting children 0-2 years

All applicants must be over 21 years old. 
Couples must be married and must have lived together for at least two years prior to the enquiry. * 
Applications will not be accepted from couples where the younger partner is older than 39 years and 6 months, or the elder partner is older than 44 years and 6 months. 
Applications will not be accepted from enquirers currently undergoing any form of infertility treatment or from enquirers on a waiting list for treatment. 
Single applicants will be considered. 
For single applicants, applications will not be accepted where the applicant is older than 39 years and 6 months. 
Enquirers must live in one of the authorities mentioned in the list above. 
All applicants will be subject to local authority health, employment and Disclosure Scotland checks.

hope this helps   x x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Camly,

yes that does clarify - not sure why i did not find that myself ...
That does not give us much time at all. Gulp. I think Dh was under the impression that we were fine age wise. Not so.
Food for thought.

CA


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya CA

I have just re-read the criteria and it states _or the elder partner is older than 44 years and 6 months_. so that should b ok for u? i would have thot anyway. why not give them a phone. their details are all on the website. they are very helpful  good luck and keep us posted. x x x


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh my Goodness - failing at the very first hurdle here (hysterical laughter    ) as I cannot even understand the criteria  . Yes, after reading the test you kindly copied, twice, sloooowly, I agree. That gives us a little more time then I assumed!  

Thank you - again!


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

no worries - it is a monday after all!!    keep us posted  

x x x x


----------



## minnnie (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi 

We were recommended St Margaret's Adoption Agency in Glasgow.  They are much quicker than the LAs and everyone we have met has been absolutely fantastic.

I suppose you need to do your homework and look into all of the options and go with the one that feels right for you.

St Margaret's don't need to advertise as all their "clients" are through word of mouth.  I believe their success rate is really, really high also.  They sure know their stuff.  

Google them and give them a call.

Goood luck.

mx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thx Mnnie
merry christmas xox


----------

